# Good tip for picking up women on Lyft



## JohnJames8678 (Jan 31, 2021)

Ok, so if you are creepy or look like Shrek mixed with Seth Rogen this probably won’t work, but when I used to drive Lyft back in my early 20’s I had luck with this little trick. I would whip out bumble or tender whenever someone hot pinged me. I’d get the date app pulled up and start swiping as the passenger was walking up. They’d get in and see i would have bumble and then mention something like “omg your on bumble too” and BAM you’ve got them thinking about dating and the conversation started. I’d follow it up with something like “I’m new at this, I just downloaded the app and thought I’d give it a try, I’m not too sure how it works”. This was like chum in the water. Play innocent, she might ask to switch upfront and wanna look at your phone to see your profile and your face up close. Keep some fire matches in your bumble deck so when she looks at your phone she notices you’ve got hot woman you’ve already matched with, this will bring out her competitive spirit and make her just a bit insecure and jealous. Trust me you’ll actually appear more attractive #ProTip. Also, Have a GOOD profile picture. Men I cannot emphasize this enough. Be sure you have a nice headshot, no double chin taken from the front seat of your car. Get in good lighting, put a nice shirt on, wash your face and comb your hair and use your portrait mode selfie in good lighting then upload it to Lyft. Accentuate that jaw! Ok, now back to my advice. She’s chatting with you now! This will lead into 1 of 2 avenues. 1 she’s taken or uninterested, in that case she will usually give you tips on your profile and you can max out your bumble game or 2 she’s single and y’all hit it off and you get her number. Just a little tip that seemed to work.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Will be anxiously awaiting the News Story on you.

Uber Driver accused of . . . insert sexual atrocity here . . .


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## MarcG (Feb 12, 2016)

Morons gonna be morons.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I have to believe that the negative responses are from men that don't know the game. Yes, it's a game. I think we can all agree that it is our basic instinct to want to meet and converse with attractive women. There is absolutely nothing wrong with it. If you approach it with humor, charm, respect and politeness, it cannot be held against you. 

THE most important point is to have enough sense to back down when you don't get the responses you would like. THAT is the real skill in these scenarios. You will be not be perceived as creepy or scary. Attractive women are used to it and do not get put off by it.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> I have to believe that the negative responses are from men that don't know the game. Yes, it's a game.


Well, it's a dance. If you practice the steps, you can get better at them.



kdyrpr said:


> There is absolutely nothing wrong with it. If you approach it with humor, charm, respect and politeness, it cannot be held against you.


There are always a few people who trying to be offended, whether it's men or women. And then there are the scammers who are just trying to get their ride for free.

But most people are decent most of the time.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

JohnJames8678 said:


> Ok, so if you are creepy or look like Shrek mixed with Seth Rogen this probably won't work, but when I used to drive Lyft back in my early 20's I had luck with this little trick. I would whip out bumble or tender whenever someone hot pinged me. I'd get the date app pulled up and start swiping as the passenger was walking up. They'd get in and see i would have bumble and then mention something like "omg your on bumble too" and BAM you've got them thinking about dating and the conversation started. I'd follow it up with something like "I'm new at this, I just downloaded the app and thought I'd give it a try, I'm not too sure how it works". This was like chum in the water. Play innocent, she might ask to switch upfront and wanna look at your phone to see your profile and your face up close. Keep some fire matches in your bumble deck so when she looks at your phone she notices you've got hot woman you've already matched with, this will bring out her competitive spirit and make her just a bit insecure and jealous. Trust me you'll actually appear more attractive #ProTip. Also, Have a GOOD profile picture. Men I cannot emphasize this enough. Be sure you have a nice headshot, no double chin taken from the front seat of your car. Get in good lighting, put a nice shirt on, wash your face and comb your hair and use your portrait mode selfie in good lighting then upload it to Lyft. Accentuate that jaw! Ok, now back to my advice. She's chatting with you now! This will lead into 1 of 2 avenues. 1 she's taken or uninterested, in that case she will usually give you tips on your profile and you can max out your bumble game or 2 she's single and y'all hit it off and you get her number. Just a little tip that seemed to work.


You give Dr. Joyce Brothers a good run for her money.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Yes, all the women I know are definitely looking to date Uber drivers.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

JohnJames8678 said:


> Ok, so if you are creepy or look like Shrek mixed with Seth Rogen this probably won't work, but when I used to drive Lyft back in my early 20's I had luck with this little trick. I would whip out bumble or tender whenever someone hot pinged me. I'd get the date app pulled up and start swiping as the passenger was walking up. They'd get in and see i would have bumble and then mention something like "omg your on bumble too" and BAM you've got them thinking about dating and the conversation started. I'd follow it up with something like "I'm new at this, I just downloaded the app and thought I'd give it a try, I'm not too sure how it works". This was like chum in the water. Play innocent, she might ask to switch upfront and wanna look at your phone to see your profile and your face up close. Keep some fire matches in your bumble deck so when she looks at your phone she notices you've got hot woman you've already matched with, this will bring out her competitive spirit and make her just a bit insecure and jealous. Trust me you'll actually appear more attractive #ProTip. Also, Have a GOOD profile picture. Men I cannot emphasize this enough. Be sure you have a nice headshot, no double chin taken from the front seat of your car. Get in good lighting, put a nice shirt on, wash your face and comb your hair and use your portrait mode selfie in good lighting then upload it to Lyft. Accentuate that jaw! Ok, now back to my advice. She's chatting with you now! This will lead into 1 of 2 avenues. 1 she's taken or uninterested, in that case she will usually give you tips on your profile and you can max out your bumble game or 2 she's single and y'all hit it off and you get her number. Just a little tip that seemed to work.


This a nice pic of the human woman finer points.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Well, it's a dance. If you practice the steps, you can get better at them.
> 
> There are always a few people who trying to be offended, whether it's men or women. And then there are the scammers who are just trying to get their ride for free.
> 
> But most people are decent most of the time.


A few??
You (and others) need to inform these people on Twitter that we're not getting paid
And that's it's not 2 minutes


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

It took me months of swiping to get a match on Tinder. I won't be showing a pax a screen with 3 matches unless I photoshop a screenshot.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

MHR said:


>


These always end well &#129318;‍♂

In the meantime










@Fusion_LUser don't you have a new member post checklist or is that someone else?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

JohnJames8678 said:


> Ok, so if you are creepy or look like Shrek mixed with Seth Rogen


I look a little bit better than this so I'll give it a shot. Thanks


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

JohnJames8678 said:


> Ok, so if you are creepy or look like Shrek mixed with Seth Rogen this probably won't work, but when I used to drive Lyft back in my early 20's I had luck with this little trick. I would whip out bumble or tender whenever someone hot pinged me. I'd get the date app pulled up and start swiping as the passenger was walking up. They'd get in and see i would have bumble and then mention something like "omg your on bumble too" and BAM you've got them thinking about dating and the conversation started. I'd follow it up with something like "I'm new at this, I just downloaded the app and thought I'd give it a try, I'm not too sure how it works". This was like chum in the water. Play innocent, she might ask to switch upfront and wanna look at your phone to see your profile and your face up close. Keep some fire matches in your bumble deck so when she looks at your phone she notices you've got hot woman you've already matched with, this will bring out her competitive spirit and make her just a bit insecure and jealous. Trust me you'll actually appear more attractive #ProTip. Also, Have a GOOD profile picture. Men I cannot emphasize this enough. Be sure you have a nice headshot, no double chin taken from the front seat of your car. Get in good lighting, put a nice shirt on, wash your face and comb your hair and use your portrait mode selfie in good lighting then upload it to Lyft. Accentuate that jaw! Ok, now back to my advice. She's chatting with you now! This will lead into 1 of 2 avenues. 1 she's taken or uninterested, in that case she will usually give you tips on your profile and you can max out your bumble game or 2 she's single and y'all hit it off and you get her number. Just a little tip that seemed to work.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

kdyrpr said:


> I think we can all agree that it is our basic instinct to want to meet and converse with attractive women.


The last thing bear wants to do is converse with a female. When a bear sow is in heat, male bears can smell her a mile away (even farther, actually). Bear's goal is to get there first, or, bearing that, fight off the bear that got there earlier, then mate with the sow repeatedly. There will be a lot of grunting and some biting, but no conversation is required.


----------



## JohnJames8678 (Jan 31, 2021)

Trafficat said:


> It took me months of swiping to get a match on Tinder. I won't be showing a pax a screen with 3 matches unless I photoshop a screenshot.


Dang dude are you for real? Men always have less matches by far. Don't sweat it. I got sexually harassed a bunch on Uber never on lyft. It was usually from gay men, never locals always the men from out of town who were closeted and now that their in SF think everyone is gay and they can go hog wild or older women wanting a 22 year old kinda creepy back then. The college kids used to wanna "smoke" and do crazy things, being basically their age back then caused them to think I was one of them and they'd act like we were best friends and then they'd take advantage of you. They would think they could smoke, drink, rage to insane levels of loud music or "wanna chill" after the ride. I did occasionally let them get away with this behavior, but the "chill" always sounding good in the moment, but turned out to be less fun once your around a bunch of people you don't know. You'll always be "the Lyft driver" standing awkwardly in a random house or at a party and you'll have drunk people come up and try and make out and stuff and you'll be sober and it's the worst.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

This advice is slightly better than, "When she gets in the car fart loudly and when she gets grossed out explain to her that you figured this was your best chance of a little bit if you getting inside of her".


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

JohnJames8678 said:


> Dang dude are you for real? Men always have less matches by far. Don't sweat it. I got sexually harassed a bunch on Uber never on lyft. It was usually from gay men, never locals always the men from out of town who were closeted and now that their in SF think everyone is gay and they can go hog wild or older women wanting a 22 year old kinda creepy back then. The college kids used to wanna "smoke" and do crazy things, being basically their age back then caused them to think I was one of them and they'd act like we were best friends and then they'd take advantage of you. They would think they could smoke, drink, rage to insane levels of loud music or "wanna chill" after the ride. I did occasionally let them get away with this behavior, but the "chill" always sounding good in the moment, but turned out to be less fun once your around a bunch of people you don't know. You'll always be "the Lyft driver" standing awkwardly in a random house or at a party and you'll have drunk people come up and try and make out and stuff and you'll be sober and it's the worst.


Yeah that's my reality. I guess if I was into screwing anything that moved, I would be in luck though.

It is true for me also that I get hit on and touched nearly every time I pickup men at the gay bar on Uber/Lyft.

I did have a woman pax about 30 years older than me lean over like she was going to whisper something in my ear and then she licked my face, and then I had an older woman show me her boobs once. Both were quite intoxicated.

I've even got some fair responses from some younger ladies, but only just when they are heavily intoxicated. Just the other night I had a female pax try to shake my hand (which is very unusual for a female pax) but I could see her recoil in disgust a bit when she touched the lumpy scarred surface of the palm of my hand from where it was cut open for surgery.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> I have to believe that the negative responses are from men that don't know the game. Yes, it's a game. I think we can all agree that it is our basic instinct to want to meet and converse with attractive women. There is absolutely nothing wrong with it. If you approach it with humor, charm, respect and politeness, it cannot be held against you.
> 
> THE most important point is to have enough sense to back down when you don't get the responses you would like. THAT is the real skill in these scenarios. You will be not be perceived as creepy or scary. Attractive women are used to it and do not get put off by it.


This is true in most situations but most women look down on Uber/Lyft drivers in general. And all it takes is 1 "my driver made me feel unsafe" complaint to get your account temporarily banned. And a couple more unsafe complaints to be permanently banned.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

at least it was posted in the right forum. a story.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

JohnJames8678 said:


> Ok, so if you are creepy or look like Shrek mixed with Seth Rogen this probably won't work, but when I used to drive Lyft back in my early 20's I had luck with this little trick. I would whip out bumble or tender whenever someone hot pinged me. I'd get the date app pulled up and start swiping as the passenger was walking up. They'd get in and see i would have bumble and then mention something like "omg your on bumble too" and BAM you've got them thinking about dating and the conversation started. I'd follow it up with something like "I'm new at this, I just downloaded the app and thought I'd give it a try, I'm not too sure how it works". This was like chum in the water. Play innocent, she might ask to switch upfront and wanna look at your phone to see your profile and your face up close. Keep some fire matches in your bumble deck so when she looks at your phone she notices you've got hot woman you've already matched with, this will bring out her competitive spirit and make her just a bit insecure and jealous. Trust me you'll actually appear more attractive #ProTip. Also, Have a GOOD profile picture. Men I cannot emphasize this enough. Be sure you have a nice headshot, no double chin taken from the front seat of your car. Get in good lighting, put a nice shirt on, wash your face and comb your hair and use your portrait mode selfie in good lighting then upload it to Lyft. Accentuate that jaw! Ok, now back to my advice. She's chatting with you now! This will lead into 1 of 2 avenues. 1 she's taken or uninterested, in that case she will usually give you tips on your profile and you can max out your bumble game or 2 she's single and y'all hit it off and you get her number. Just a little tip that seemed to work.


Ok, got it. So how much did you have to pay her?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Yeah that's my reality. I guess if I was into screwing anything that moved, I would be in luck though.
> 
> It is true for me also that I get hit on and touched nearly every time I pickup men at the gay bar on Uber/Lyft.
> 
> ...


It wasn't the scars dude 
it was the thick matting of hair on your palm
You don't have to ask I have it too...


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

JohnJames8678 said:


> They'd get in and see i would have bumble and then mention something like "omg your on bumble too" and BAM you've got them thinking about dating and the conversation started.


Damn, and I always have serialkillers.com open on my phone when attractive women get in the car. This could be where I'm going wrong.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> It wasn't the scars dude
> it was the thick matting of hair on your palm
> You don't have to ask I have it too...


I didn't know that wasn't attractive. I thought it was the bald spot where they shaved my palm before making the incision that was the turn off.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Just leave your “tip jar” in the cup holder... all that jingling jangling change ought to make your ride share pax really hot for you... 

I bet she will see dollar signs $$$ for sure... those pennies really add up... I see two kids in your future...

This really is the dumbest thread of the weekend... 🤣


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

And you will have the trip info on the RS App you use. So that will help you keep track of their address......


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> This really is the dumbest thread of the weekend... &#129315;


@Lissetti - Featured thread?


----------



## JohnJames8678 (Jan 31, 2021)

TXUbering said:


> This advice is slightly better than, "When she gets in the car fart loudly and when she gets grossed out explain to her that you figured this was your best chance of a little bit if you getting inside of her".


-Her: gets in Uber
-You: Proceeds to FART loudly
-Her: Eww gross!
-You: I let out a little fart so I could get a little of me inside you.
-Her: Jumps out the car and immediately gets hit by a bus.

I know some of you fools would do this. Don't give any of these degenerates ideas.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

This smells like a dirty sock... where is the Tide and Downy...? 🤔🤣


----------



## JohnJames8678 (Jan 31, 2021)

Mash Ghasem said:


> You give Dr. Joyce Brothers a good run for her money.


I should charge for advice this good.



W00dbutcher said:


> And you will have the trip info on the RS App you use. So that will help you keep track of their address......


I prefer to keep my stalking limited solely to my exes Facebook pages. We've all checked to see how good looking the new boyfriend is on Facebook. Nothing beats the satisfaction knowing she's with a 6 or below. Sorry if that's petty. If she's with a Brad Pitt looking guy it will make me crazy! For women it's the same, if she sees you dating a line backer man bod looking chick she will forget you, but if your pulling a Jessica Alba 8 or above she will double back handspring split into your DM's trying to get back together with you. I don't advise doing this, but take a Snapchat or post on the gram with one of your hot friends and when she reads it watch how fast she will text you. This advice is unlicensed, but it is professional ;P



Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Ok, got it. So how much did you have to pay her?


She literally paid me, bro. I gave her a ride then she returned the favor.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

JohnJames8678 said:


> I should *be charged* for advice this good.


FIFY


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Illini said:


> ... Uber drivers.


Non-transportation technology transactionists. :wink:


----------



## JohnJames8678 (Jan 31, 2021)

Trafficat said:


> Yeah that's my reality. I guess if I was into screwing anything that moved, I would be in luck though.
> 
> It is true for me also that I get hit on and touched nearly every time I pickup men at the gay bar on Uber/Lyft.
> 
> ...


I took a woman in her early 30's to a concert with her husband. On the way she's talking about getting older and asks me if her boobs looked flat. I told her I couldn't tell with her shirt on, not recognizing what just slipped out my mouth. I didn't mean it that way I swear! She proceeds say "your gay right" I got this so much it was annoying. Yes I do look and sound gay. Life cursed me, but I'm straight. Most of the time  Anyways, she proceeds to lift up her shirt and flash me in the rear view. Her husband is saying look at those, are they flat? Yes they were flat like pancakes, but I told her how great she looked. I was trying to be nice. She mentioned that her biggest regret was having kids because "it made my boobs flat"


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

JohnJames8678 said:


> I took a woman in her early 30's to a concert with her husband. On the way she's talking about getting older and asks me if her boobs looked flat. I told her I couldn't tell with her shirt on, not recognizing what just slipped out my mouth. I didn't mean it that way I swear! She proceeds say "your gay right" I got this so much it was annoying. Yes I do look and sound gay. Life cursed me, but I'm straight. Most of the time :wink: Anyways, she proceeds to lift up her shirt and flash me in the rear view. Her husband is saying look at those, are they flat? Yes they were flat like pancakes, but I told her how great she looked. I was trying to be nice. She mentioned that her biggest regret was having kids because "it made my boobs flat"


30 or so years old with 2 blown out pillows... and I thought I was dealt a bad hand of cards... lol


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

JohnJames8678 said:


> I should charge for advice this good.
> 
> 
> I prefer to keep my stalking limited solely to my exes Facebook pages. We've all checked to see how good looking the new boyfriend is on Facebook. Nothing beats the satisfaction knowing she's with a 6 or below. Sorry if that's petty. If she's with a Brad Pitt looking guy it will make me crazy! For women it's the same, if she sees you dating a line backer man bod looking chick she will forget you, but if your pulling a Jessica Alba 8 or above she will double back handspring split into your DM's trying to get back together with you. I don't advise doing this, but take a Snapchat or post on the gram with one of your hot friends and when she reads it watch how fast she will text you. This advice is unlicensed, but it is professional ;P
> ...


Of course &#128528;


----------



## JohnJames8678 (Jan 31, 2021)

radikia said:


> View attachment 558463


What wonderful features you have. Have you thought about molding?


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

JohnJames8678 said:


> Ok, so if you are creepy or look like Shrek mixed with Seth Rogen this probably won't work, but when I used to drive Lyft back in my early 20's I had luck with this little trick. I would whip out bumble or tender whenever someone hot pinged me. I'd get the date app pulled up and start swiping as the passenger was walking up. They'd get in and see i would have bumble and then mention something like "omg your on bumble too" and BAM you've got them thinking about dating and the conversation started. I'd follow it up with something like "I'm new at this, I just downloaded the app and thought I'd give it a try, I'm not too sure how it works". This was like chum in the water. Play innocent, she might ask to switch upfront and wanna look at your phone to see your profile and your face up close. Keep some fire matches in your bumble deck so when she looks at your phone she notices you've got hot woman you've already matched with, this will bring out her competitive spirit and make her just a bit insecure and jealous. Trust me you'll actually appear more attractive #ProTip. Also, Have a GOOD profile picture. Men I cannot emphasize this enough. Be sure you have a nice headshot, no double chin taken from the front seat of your car. Get in good lighting, put a nice shirt on, wash your face and comb your hair and use your portrait mode selfie in good lighting then upload it to Lyft. Accentuate that jaw! Ok, now back to my advice. She's chatting with you now! This will lead into 1 of 2 avenues. 1 she's taken or uninterested, in that case she will usually give you tips on your profile and you can max out your bumble game or 2 she's single and y'all hit it off and you get her number. Just a little tip that seemed to work.


You sound creepy trying to give this advice, should have titled it 'how to be an uber loser'.



JohnJames8678 said:


> What wonderful features you have. Have you thought about molding?


"Have you thought about molding?" Is that like a come on for senior citizens? Sounds 'cheesy'.


----------



## JohnJames8678 (Jan 31, 2021)

Jst1dreamr said:


> You sound creepy trying to give this advice, should have titled it 'how to be an uber loser'.
> 
> 
> "Have you thought about molding?" Is that like a come on for senior citizens? Sounds 'cheesy'.


Well Mr. Just1dreamr we are all entitled to our opinions aren't we? With that being said, I'll go ahead and respectfully place yours in the trash. :smiles:

Obviously the story is embellished. If you are actually going to try this on passengers you need help.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> @Lissetti - Featured thread?


I just got here. Hold on I have to make a stop at the store.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> I just got here. Hold on I have to make a stop at the store.
> 
> View attachment 558827


If the mask thread hit 13 pages before being locked this will either lock at 3 or go to 30.


----------



## JohnJames8678 (Jan 31, 2021)

Jon Stoppable said:


> The last thing bear wants to do is converse with a female. When a bear sow is in heat, male bears can smell her a mile away (even farther, actually). Bear's goal is to get there first, or, bearing that, fight off the bear that got there earlier, then mate with the sow repeatedly. There will be a lot of grunting and some biting, but no conversation is required.


Didn't MTV run a show called Jersey Shore that featured something similar? If I recall the bears were replaced with juiced guidos fighting over mates. Lots of grunting while pumping fist. It was a strange mating ritual the males would use to attract the best mate.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> I just got here. Hold on I have to make a stop at the store.
> 
> View attachment 558827


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> 30 or so years old with 2 blown out pillows... and I thought I was dealt a bad hand of cards... lol


And a husband that's ok with her showing the driver her blown out boobs, not to mention so little class that she says to the driver "you're gay right", anyone who lets these low lifes into their cars is crazy..............


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> Hold on I have to make a stop at the store.


You have only 3 minutes.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Illini said:


> Yes, all the women I know are definitely looking to date Uber drivers.


Don't forget not all RS drivers do it full time. Many have pretty decent paying full time jobs that would offset any negativity towards RS. 
That info will get drawn out in the conversation. I suggest it come out pretty quickly. LOL.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

JohnJames8678 said:


> Didn't MTV run a show called Jersey Shore that featured something similar? If I recall the bears were replaced with juiced guidos fighting over mates. Lots of grunting while pumping fist. It was a strange mating ritual the males would use to attract the best mate.


Yes, but those humans spent too much time on grooming. In contrast, bear will take a bath in a ditch in the swamp once or twice a month. And "juiced" is a funny concept for a human. You could pit a naked Arnold Schwarzenegger in his prime against a bear just out of bear's winter den. Winner: bear.

Of course humans don't do that, they use guns (bears do not like guns!) So why bother with the juicing? Just buy a gun and shoot the competing males.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

guy on the right looks like he's about to snap.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Cdub2k said:


> This is true in most situations but most women look down on Uber/Lyft drivers in general. And all it takes is 1 "my driver made me feel unsafe" complaint to get your account temporarily banned. And a couple more unsafe complaints to be permanently banned.


I got two of these my 1st yeare from 20 some things. I learned my lesson.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

This isn't going to work unless she is already attracted to you. At worst you would come off as creepy for having the app open when picking her up. You would be much better off just not being a creep and by making a decent conversation while making her laugh a few times.


----------



## JohnJames8678 (Jan 31, 2021)

touberornottouber said:


> This isn't going to work unless she is already attracted to you.


Maybe that's why it worked for me  but seriously if you aren't attractive it might come off as creepy I agree. Unfortunately that's life. I always got great responses when doing this. It was almost too easy  
I'm older now and wouldn't do something like this. Do y'all get the awkward silence before she gets up the courage to ask for your number when your at the destination. That was always weird and I would usually tell them "sorry I have a girlfriend" and they'd get really red and say "oh, yeah, no I didn't mean like that, I thought you were cool" yeah I know what you meant, you thought I was interesting and kinda cute. Yeah your cute too but I'm too shy. I'd watch them walk away and be like dang I shoulda given her my number. I didn't even have a girlfriend I'm just shy. So I developed the bumble trick to get over my shyness. Boy did it work, just use it on the right people. It's gotta be someone who looks really cool and the magic will happen. I never got a weird response from it, hit with a "driver made me feel uncomfortable" complaint or anything and people would write in and asked for my number on the lost and found with stuff like "Hey I saw you were on bumble, text me @ " like I had it open for 2 seconds said nothing to them, but people notice stuff like that: I just let them make the effort. If she'd be uninterested she'd just not say anything and I wouldn't also, it's not like your hitting on her, which I never did. You just let them see your on a dating app. It worked, was it sneaky, yes, was it clever in a dumb way, most definitely, did it work, absolutely! It got so crazy with women I had to stop doing it. Like if it's a Friday or Saturday people will be tipsy and say stupid stuff like "your lips are really kissable" "omg I haven't made out in so long, wanna make out" and be like 2 inches from your face. That stuff I didn't like. I'm used to getting harassed, but I didn't blame people for wanting to get frisky because I kind of played it up. Moms want you to meet their daughter, college kids want to get your number(I never gave it to them), old washed up bar woman will aggressively hit on you and make you uncomfortable. I tried it on all types just for lolz


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

JohnJames8678 said:


> Maybe that's why it worked for me :wink: but seriously if you aren't attractive it might come off as creepy I agree. Unfortunately that's life. I always got great responses when doing this. It was almost too easy :smiles:
> I'm older now and wouldn't do something like this. Do y'all get the awkward silence before she gets up the courage to ask for your number when your at the destination. That was always weird and I would usually tell them "sorry I have a girlfriend" and they'd get really red and say "oh, yeah, no I didn't mean like that, I thought you were cool" yeah I know what you meant, you thought I was interesting and kinda cute. Yeah your cute too but I'm too shy. I'd watch them walk away and be like dang I shoulda given her my number. I didn't even have a girlfriend I'm just shy. So I developed the bumble trick to get over my shyness. Boy did it work, just use it on the right people. It's gotta be someone who looks really cool and the magic will happen. I never got a weird response from it, hit with a "driver made me feel uncomfortable" complaint or anything and people would write in and asked for my number on the lost and found with stuff like "Hey I saw you were on bumble, text me @ " like I had it open for 2 seconds said nothing to them, but people notice stuff like that: I just let them make the effort. If she'd be uninterested she'd just not say anything and I wouldn't also, it's not like your hitting on her, which I never did. You just let them see your on a dating app. It worked, was it sneaky, yes, was it clever in a dumb way, most definitely, did it work, absolutely! It got so crazy with women I had to stop doing it. Like if it's a Friday or Saturday people will be tipsy and say stupid stuff like "your lips are really kissable" "omg I haven't made out in so long, wanna make out" and be like 2 inches from your face. That stuff I didn't like. I'm used to getting harassed, but I didn't blame people for wanting to get frisky because I kind of played it up. Moms want you to meet their daughter, college kids want to get your number(I never gave it to them), old washed up bar woman will aggressively hit on you and make you uncomfortable. I tried it on all types just for lolz


So now you are trying to move up in life by trying to judge how many women on UP think you are desirable? &#129300; :roflmao:


----------



## jcarrolld (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## JohnJames8678 (Jan 31, 2021)

SinTaxERROR said:


> So now you are trying to move up in life by trying to judge how many women on UP think you are desirable? &#129300; :roflmao:


I would post my picture, but I wouldn't want to make you jealous.



jcarrolld said:


> View attachment 559521


Is this real?!! I kind of hope this was someone scamming horn E guys out of $9 bucks. Notice it mentions sending $8.95 to the address listed I bet they never got the tape! Let's just say I heard of a guy who would team up with his girlfriend and post pictures of her on tinder offering erotic encounters. Men would then desperately swipe on her and she would chat them up. Once they'd send money they would promptly be blocked. I heard it was always the married men and higher ups of society getting scammed, can't really tell anybody because Mr. Chairman CEO wouldn't want his wife finding out he was sending money to an escort on tinder.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

JohnJames8678 said:


> I would post my picture, but I wouldn't want to make you jealous.


I will post mine... this is me -> :roflmao: Don't be hating on my pic now... &#128514;


----------



## Captain Floppy (Dec 5, 2020)

JohnJames8678 said:


> Ok, so if you are creepy or look like Shrek mixed with Seth Rogen this probably won't work, but when I used to drive Lyft back in my early 20's I had luck with this little trick. I would whip out bumble or tender whenever someone hot pinged me. I'd get the date app pulled up and start swiping as the passenger was walking up. They'd get in and see i would have bumble and then mention something like "omg your on bumble too" and BAM you've got them thinking about dating and the conversation started. I'd follow it up with something like "I'm new at this, I just downloaded the app and thought I'd give it a try, I'm not too sure how it works". This was like chum in the water. Play innocent, she might ask to switch upfront and wanna look at your phone to see your profile and your face up close. Keep some fire matches in your bumble deck so when she looks at your phone she notices you've got hot woman you've already matched with, this will bring out her competitive spirit and make her just a bit insecure and jealous. Trust me you'll actually appear more attractive #ProTip. Also, Have a GOOD profile picture. Men I cannot emphasize this enough. Be sure you have a nice headshot, no double chin taken from the front seat of your car. Get in good lighting, put a nice shirt on, wash your face and comb your hair and use your portrait mode selfie in good lighting then upload it to Lyft. Accentuate that jaw! Ok, now back to my advice. She's chatting with you now! This will lead into 1 of 2 avenues. 1 she's taken or uninterested, in that case she will usually give you tips on your profile and you can max out your bumble game or 2 she's single and y'all hit it off and you get her number. Just a little tip that seemed to work.


 Interesting. What other policies do you like to violate?


----------



## JohnJames8678 (Jan 31, 2021)

Captain Floppy said:


> Interesting. What other policies do you like to violate?


Never hit on a passenger or acted unprofessional. I think you're just upset you didn't think of this first &#128536;


----------



## Captain Floppy (Dec 5, 2020)

JohnJames8678 said:


> Never hit on a passenger or acted unprofessional. I think you're just upset you didn't think of this first &#128536;


You're contradicting yourself. I don't need to do this, so not upset about it.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

JohnJames8678 said:


> Maybe that's why it worked for me :wink: but seriously if you aren't attractive it might come off as creepy I agree. Unfortunately that's life. I always got great responses when doing this. It was almost too easy :smiles:
> I'm older now and wouldn't do something like this. Do y'all get the awkward silence before she gets up the courage to ask for your number when your at the destination. That was always weird and I would usually tell them "sorry I have a girlfriend" and they'd get really red and say "oh, yeah, no I didn't mean like that, I thought you were cool" yeah I know what you meant, you thought I was interesting and kinda cute. Yeah your cute too but I'm too shy. I'd watch them walk away and be like dang I shoulda given her my number. I didn't even have a girlfriend I'm just shy. So I developed the bumble trick to get over my shyness. Boy did it work, just use it on the right people. It's gotta be someone who looks really cool and the magic will happen. I never got a weird response from it, hit with a "driver made me feel uncomfortable" complaint or anything and people would write in and asked for my number on the lost and found with stuff like "Hey I saw you were on bumble, text me @ " like I had it open for 2 seconds said nothing to them, but people notice stuff like that: I just let them make the effort. If she'd be uninterested she'd just not say anything and I wouldn't also, it's not like your hitting on her, which I never did. You just let them see your on a dating app. It worked, was it sneaky, yes, was it clever in a dumb way, most definitely, did it work, absolutely! It got so crazy with women I had to stop doing it. Like if it's a Friday or Saturday people will be tipsy and say stupid stuff like "your lips are really kissable" "omg I haven't made out in so long, wanna make out" and be like 2 inches from your face. That stuff I didn't like. I'm used to getting harassed, but I didn't blame people for wanting to get frisky because I kind of played it up. Moms want you to meet their daughter, college kids want to get your number(I never gave it to them), old washed up bar woman will aggressively hit on you and make you uncomfortable. I tried it on all types just for lolz


What happens when you accidentally try it on the same girl twice though? Or if one of her friends talks about you doing this and then you try it on her? Then it becomes pretty obvious and you are seen as either a creep or really desperate.

The other problem is it might make someone not interested a little uncomfortable because now they are locked in the car with you. Especially if it occurs to them that you are showing them the app on purpose.

I admit though it is a pretty clever idea and at least you aren't openly cold hitting on anyone...


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

JohnJames8678 said:


> I would post my picture, but I wouldn't want to make you jealous.


Bear will save you the trouble. You, like all humans, are mostly hairless, smelly, and disgusting.


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

JohnJames8678 said:


> Ok, so if you are creepy or look like Shrek mixed with Seth Rogen this probably won't work, but when I used to drive Lyft back in my early 20's I had luck with this little trick. I would whip out bumble or tender whenever someone hot pinged me. I'd get the date app pulled up and start swiping as the passenger was walking up. They'd get in and see i would have bumble and then mention something like "omg your on bumble too" and BAM you've got them thinking about dating and the conversation started. I'd follow it up with something like "I'm new at this, I just downloaded the app and thought I'd give it a try, I'm not too sure how it works". This was like chum in the water. Play innocent, she might ask to switch upfront and wanna look at your phone to see your profile and your face up close. Keep some fire matches in your bumble deck so when she looks at your phone she notices you've got hot woman you've already matched with, this will bring out her competitive spirit and make her just a bit insecure and jealous. Trust me you'll actually appear more attractive #ProTip. Also, Have a GOOD profile picture. Men I cannot emphasize this enough. Be sure you have a nice headshot, no double chin taken from the front seat of your car. Get in good lighting, put a nice shirt on, wash your face and comb your hair and use your portrait mode selfie in good lighting then upload it to Lyft. Accentuate that jaw! Ok, now back to my advice. She's chatting with you now! This will lead into 1 of 2 avenues. 1 she's taken or uninterested, in that case she will usually give you tips on your profile and you can max out your bumble game or 2 she's single and y'all hit it off and you get her number. Just a little tip that seemed to work.


I'll just stick driving my car and getting my pax from point A to B. That way, nothing is misinterpreted.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

.....at least this is in stories.....


----------



## JohnJames8678 (Jan 31, 2021)

SHalester said:


> .....at least this is in stories.....


That dog in your profile pic &#128525;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

JohnJames8678 said:


> That dog in your profile pic


for tone, balance and accuracy it's a puppy and it's a female canine. A 'dog' is a male canine. If I use the correct word for a female K9 the filter and/or a moderator's head will explode. :thumbup:


----------



## ojellod (Sep 17, 2020)

JohnJames8678 said:


> Ok, so if you are creepy or look like Shrek mixed with Seth Rogen this probably won't work, but when I used to drive Lyft back in my early 20's I had luck with this little trick. I would whip out bumble or tender whenever someone hot pinged me. I'd get the date app pulled up and start swiping as the passenger was walking up. They'd get in and see i would have bumble and then mention something like "omg your on bumble too" and BAM you've got them thinking about dating and the conversation started. I'd follow it up with something like "I'm new at this, I just downloaded the app and thought I'd give it a try, I'm not too sure how it works". This was like chum in the water. Play innocent, she might ask to switch upfront and wanna look at your phone to see your profile and your face up close. Keep some fire matches in your bumble deck so when she looks at your phone she notices you've got hot woman you've already matched with, this will bring out her competitive spirit and make her just a bit insecure and jealous. Trust me you'll actually appear more attractive #ProTip. Also, Have a GOOD profile picture. Men I cannot emphasize this enough. Be sure you have a nice headshot, no double chin taken from the front seat of your car. Get in good lighting, put a nice shirt on, wash your face and comb your hair and use your portrait mode selfie in good lighting then upload it to Lyft. Accentuate that jaw! Ok, now back to my advice. She's chatting with you now! This will lead into 1 of 2 avenues. 1 she's taken or uninterested, in that case she will usually give you tips on your profile and you can max out your bumble game or 2 she's single and y'all hit it off and you get her number. Just a little tip that seemed to work.


The misogyny behind this post is breathtaking, and explains why many women passengers have expressed to me how glad they are to have a woman driving them. Some of their stories are creepy, and now I know why.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

News flash. Female pax are uncomfortable around creepers like you. That’s why so many of them ask me to be their regular driver.


----------



## JohnJames8678 (Jan 31, 2021)

Rideshare Dude said:


> News flash. Female pax are uncomfortable around creepers like you. That's why so many of them ask me to be their regular driver.


Is that why they left their numbers in my comments, harassed me frequently (mostly drunk older women and gay men) commented on my looks, made insinuations. I never hit on a woman in my Lyft. I just laid it out to get hit on it worked. Does it sound cringe on a message board ..yes..did it work. Yeah it did.



ojellod said:


> The misogyny behind this post is breathtaking, and explains why many women passengers have expressed to me how glad they are to have a woman driving them. Some of their stories are creepy, and now I know why.


Honey, i did this a few times TOPS! Never hit on a woman or made them uncomfortable you boob and by boob I'm not appropriating women, which I have the utmost respect for #RespectWomen.


----------



## fraqtl (Aug 27, 2016)

Gross dude. Just do your job.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Great idea! It's clever and non obtrusive at the same time. Hope it turned into some fun times for you.


----------



## JohnJames8678 (Jan 31, 2021)

Beninmankato said:


> Great idea! It's clever and non obtrusive at the same time. Hope it turned into some fun times for you.


Thank you! Finally someone who's not destroying me. I stopped doing this when a passenger asked to make out. We get after it and she proceeds to get on-top of me in the front seat. I won't go on, but it was a fun experience and we remain like best friends to this day and she is WILD AF! Just like me :wink: This stuff was consensual always! Never intrusive, never forced, but it was immature ok! I never asked about inappropriate topics, or even spoke unless spoken to. Most of the few women I tried it on all gave me their numbers after the ride! Which I'm proud of. Obviously if they didn't ask for my number after I'd reevaluate my life choices. honestly the one I hooked up with in the car who I'm very close with now thought it was hilarious when I told her I thought her picture was hot so I opened bumble on my phone when she got in to she if she'd notice and start talking to me. She thought my pic was cute, but I looked gay. So she woulda never struck up a conversation had she not seen I had bumble up and saw I was straight! That was like her green light to engage. I told you I'd always have a hunch we'd hit it off even before she set foot in my car.
How's this any different then a woman dressing nice when they know they will see the guy they like, hoping he'll notice her? I see that as a big win for me and I'm glad I met some wonderful friends out of it. Only 2 women didn't comment so I'm sorry if those two felt uncomfortable in anyway. Obviously I didn't do this more then a few times, but it was always positive. It was innocent. Nothing malicious


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

I don't gotta do all that. I just tell 'em I'm married & instantly they're interested.

I don't take 'em up on it, though. I am actually married to a very jealous woman.

I got 1 driver who tells 'em he's gay & he gets more than an A list movie star.


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

Like Dear Penthouse:

You know?

----Like name & address withheld, see?


----------



## JohnJames8678 (Jan 31, 2021)

TheDoc said:


> More like "God this minimum wage loser with no future prospects is on bumble, I better be careful".
> Unless of course she's a bush pig who's been mounted like 30 times, then ye, I guess so, take a dip.
> 
> 
> ...


A well thought out response


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

You're way overthinking this. You're talking about women who take Lyft. All you have to say is "I have coke".


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

mch said:


> You're way overthinking this. You're talking about women who take Lyft. All you have to say is "I have coke".


@SHalester got fire Colombian tea bags


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

SHalester said:


> at least it was posted in the right forum. a story.


It needs to be merged with the [fantasy] thread complaining about how male drives are being relentlessly oggled and fondled into a PTSD by love-crazed female pax ....


----------



## JohnJames8678 (Jan 31, 2021)

#1husler said:


> It needs to be merged with the [fantasy] thread complaining about how male drives are being relentlessly oggled and fondled into a PTSD by love-crazed female pax ....


Dude, I'm sorry if the cute lady behind the counter didn't ever ask you for your number because you smiled at her and told her she's doing a good job when you saw her hands shaky because she's nervous on her first day.
Do y'all get asked weekly by passengers for your numbers or the "hey would you wanna hang later?" I got that basically ever weekend multiple times a night when I was driving. Maybe I'm just good with people. Most of the time it's not sexual if I got hints of that I'd never text them, but if they were early, mid 20's I would hang with them like everyday and start hard crushing then there would be heavy sexual tension which would lead to the hookup then that would last a few weeks or so and your like we might get married, then we'd just ghost or remain friends after we got tired of one another. I'm half gay so I'd style them and we'd go do metro sh* around the city like going to art studios or do photo shoot at golden gate part or dressing up gala style to crash a friends tech company party. Lyft got me more social experiences then any other outlet to be honest this was back in 2012-2014 old school pink mustache days. Yo speaking of my tech party crashing days with my Lyft passengers I gotta write a post on that!


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

mch said:


> You're talking about women who take Lyft. All you have to say is "I have coke".


Pepsi don't get it, huh?


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Jon Stoppable said:


> The last thing bear wants to do is converse with a female. When a bear sow is in heat, male bears can smell her a mile away (even farther, actually). Bear's goal is to get there first, or, bearing that, fight off the bear that got there earlier, then mate with the sow repeatedly. There will be a lot of grunting and some biting, but no conversation is required.


Once again thank you for the Bear perspective.

Its one of the few things that has made this thread Bearable.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

JohnJames8678 said:


> Ok, so if you are creepy or look like Shrek mixed with Seth Rogen this probably won't work, but when I used to drive Lyft back in my early 20's I had luck with this little trick. I would whip out bumble or tender whenever someone hot pinged me. I'd get the date app pulled up and start swiping as the passenger was walking up. They'd get in and see i would have bumble and then mention something like "omg your on bumble too" and BAM you've got them thinking about dating and the conversation started. I'd follow it up with something like "I'm new at this, I just downloaded the app and thought I'd give it a try, I'm not too sure how it works". This was like chum in the water. Play innocent, she might ask to switch upfront and wanna look at your phone to see your profile and your face up close. Keep some fire matches in your bumble deck so when she looks at your phone she notices you've got hot woman you've already matched with, this will bring out her competitive spirit and make her just a bit insecure and jealous. Trust me you'll actually appear more attractive #ProTip. Also, Have a GOOD profile picture. Men I cannot emphasize this enough. Be sure you have a nice headshot, no double chin taken from the front seat of your car. Get in good lighting, put a nice shirt on, wash your face and comb your hair and use your portrait mode selfie in good lighting then upload it to Lyft. Accentuate that jaw! Ok, now back to my advice. She's chatting with you now! This will lead into 1 of 2 avenues. 1 she's taken or uninterested, in that case she will usually give you tips on your profile and you can max out your bumble game or 2 she's single and y'all hit it off and you get her number. Just a little tip that seemed to work.


Seems to me that driving to the pin location would be the best tip for picking up women.


----------



## DrvrPaxLA (Apr 8, 2019)

Didn't we already do this thread once?


----------



## DrvrPaxLA (Apr 8, 2019)

Yeah, so close enough.
https://www.uberpeople.net/threads/advice-on-meeting-girls-in-uber.419689/


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

DrvrPaxLA said:


> Yeah, so close enough.
> https://www.uberpeople.net/threads/advice-on-meeting-girls-in-uber.419689/


Onceteen


----------



## JohnJames8678 (Jan 31, 2021)

https://www.cnn.com/2021/03/11/tech/uber-lyft-sharing-safety-program/index.htmlUber Lyft to share black list of drivers fired for non consensual kissing and assaults. As someone who's been assaulted by disgusting men and even a few women I support this,


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

JohnJames8678 said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2021/03/11/tech/uber-lyft-sharing-safety-program/index.htmlUber Lyft to share black list of drivers fired for non consensual kissing and assaults. As someone who's been assaulted by disgusting men and even a few women I support this,


Ok, I reading over and over again, what is your sex?


----------

